# World Series bound fishing tournament



## brian lee (Jun 10, 2015)

My niece is looking forward to every child's dream, to play in the little league World Series. She may not get to go unless we can help her. So we are putting this tournament together to help her live a childhood dream. 
Location: Jackson lake @ Berrys Boat Dock
Safe light -3 $50 a boat ( team event)
Date: June 28 
Preregistration by phone or pay @ the ramp morning of the tournament. Trophies to be given to the 1st, 2nd, 3rd place teams & big fish. Contact Brian Lee @ 770-807-2335 or Margie Coleman @ 678-887-0298. Let's help this young girl live a dream.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 10, 2015)

She plays with the 16u Mizuno Wizards, they will be playing in the World Series in Panama City Beach, Florida July 12-18


----------



## brian lee (Jun 11, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## brian lee (Jun 11, 2015)

Come on guys this is for a good cause


----------



## brian lee (Jun 14, 2015)

2 weeks away let's help this young lady make this trip.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to the top. Come on fellas, I'd really hate to see this young lady not make this trip


----------



## brian lee (Jun 15, 2015)

These are the girls that are looking forward to the World Series, but they will not be eligible to play if all of them do not show up. So let's help these girls out.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 15, 2015)

Got a few teams coming to help out, let's get some more guys


----------



## brian lee (Jun 15, 2015)

Guys if you are going to come participate in this event please call, text or leave a reply letting me know. We've picked up several door prizes to be given away at the weigh in. We would just like to know how many teams we will have so that we can try to get enough door prizes. I know it's going to be hot but this young lady has called me everyday wanting to know if anyone is coming. She's depending on me to make this happen, so I don't want to let her down. Thanks in advance


----------



## brian lee (Jun 17, 2015)

Still plenty of time left guys, really would like to make this happen. Plenty of door prizes to give away


----------



## brian lee (Jun 18, 2015)

For those of you going to come help out you can just sign up the morning of the tournament. Door prizes that we've gotten are very nice. Hot dogs will be served at weigh in.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys I know that since trophies will be given away is steering you all away from participating in this event. But let's look at the soul purpose for this event. If we can get enough boats to show up we will be giving away cash prizes as well. My sister just wants to make sure she has enough to provide for this trip. Anything more than that she is wanting to give back. So let's make this happen. Thanks in advance for looking & to the ones who plan on coming.


----------



## buck1 (Jun 20, 2015)

I would have just took what I payed for prizes and went down there on that.. Hotels aren't that much.. Just my opinion.... Good luck


----------



## brian lee (Jun 20, 2015)

buck1 said:


> I would have just took what I payed for prizes and went down there on that.. Hotels aren't that much.. Just my opinion.... Good luck



The prizes were donated, but thanks for your input


----------



## brian lee (Jun 20, 2015)

If everyone that plans on fishing gets to the ramp early we will move the weigh in time up, that way we don't have to fish through the heat of the day. As long as everyone agrees to weigh in earlier. Thanks again


----------



## brian lee (Jun 21, 2015)

1 week away.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 21, 2015)

Yall boys wanna beat the best? I'll be there, come on but bring your A game!!!


----------



## brian lee (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone wanting to fish, we can do a side pot to make it interesting. Let's just make this happen. Hot dogs @ weigh in plus door prizes


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 23, 2015)

How many boats are signed up?


----------



## brian lee (Jun 23, 2015)

There been a few that has already pre registered, but like normal most will just show up.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok guys we have gotten some nice giveaways from Bluewater LED, plus many other gift certificates. Id like to say thanks to everyone who is coming to help this young lady live any child's dream. She will be present at weigh in Sunday


----------



## brian lee (Jun 25, 2015)

This is what we got so far


----------



## Travis Clay (Jun 26, 2015)

What time is the weigh in gonna be?


----------



## brian lee (Jun 27, 2015)

Well the big day is upon us. I'd like to say thanks to everyone who has take. Their time to look or who is taking the time to come out & help support this young lady in her journey. We appreciate everyone's offer & comments. Hope to see a great crowd tomorrow morning. Be there early (5-5:30) we will be blasting off early if we can get everyone in. Everyone is welcome, show up & support tge young lady.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 27, 2015)

I wish we could weigh in at 12, 3 will be brutal


----------



## brian lee (Jun 27, 2015)

Weather tomorrow isn't going to be near as bad as it has been.


----------

